
Good Omens: Christian Group Petition Netflix over Amazon Show - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-48718038
======
lifeisstillgood
I do have some sympathy for the protest group as I can never remember which
"channel" I should be using for which program.

I assume it already exists, but I would love a search engine that tells me
what films and programs I can get on amazon, netflix, itunes, iplayer etc

Bonus points for a pop up box saying "You have that on DVD at the back of the
draw in the living room - next to the series four of Friends"

